# Genus Selenocosmia



## Jakob (May 22, 2004)

Since it hasn't been started yet, I'll begin.

_S. arndsti_ female






_S. javanensis_ female






_S. dichromata_ premolt female






Later, 

Jake


----------



## manville (May 22, 2004)

Nice tarantulas!


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2004)

CB'ing _S.crassipes_ 






_S.stirlingi_ 






undescribed _Selenocosmia sp._ 1.






Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2004)

undescribed _Selenocosmia sp._ 1 female(again).






And now the male(photo by R. Bottenbruch)....


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2004)

Three more undescribed spp....


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2004)

Another of _S.stirlingi_, this time with an eggsac







An _S.stirlingi_ ultimate male...






Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 22, 2004)

This time _S.crassipes_  with young..





Photo by R.Bottenbruch


----------



## Jakob (May 22, 2004)

Very nice Steve! Thank you! I wish I had some males for my girls...

Later, 

Jake


----------



## inked (Jun 21, 2004)

awesome pics all!! Selenocosmia are great.. it's great to see some species being captive bred, both in Australia and abroad.. there really is not enough  out there on this species.. 

hey Steve, i love the one of S.Crass and slings... never seen it before.. would that photo be from the batch of crassipes slings that Cassy came from? back in November or so.. is that one of her parents, and could one of them little spiderlings be Cassy heheh?

also if you have photo's of the other 'parents' of my slings, could you let me know.. i've been meaning to ask you for ages... would love to know what their parents look like.. Selenocosmia unident species 1 and 2, and selenotypus sp 1 and 2.. and even Cassy the crassipes olds.. do you remember which was which type was 1 and which was 2 in case they are ever named and identified? 

hope to hear from ya 

attached a pic of Cassy the Selenocosmia crassipes sling, growing up.. 

inked


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi !

I love Selenocosmia's , They are very slim and there colors are so frickin beautiful. I have 3 Slings of The Selenocosmia Peerboomi I Have not seen any pictures from them there are very small and only 4 weeks old, they are grayish now. Does any one have a S.peerboomi to? or does someone have a picture from an adult S.Peerboomi ? 

Thanks A lot

Tom.


----------



## morda (Jun 21, 2004)

Selenocosmia's are great!
It's a pity that there are no Selenocosmia's in Poland 
Really great and beautiful Old World T's.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 21, 2004)

Very unique and very beautiful spiders! Wish I had some of these!


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2004)

Pterinochilus said:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> I love Selenocosmia's , They are very slim and there colors are so frickin beautiful. I have 3 Slings of The Selenocosmia Peerboomi I Have not seen any pictures from them there are very small and only 4 weeks old, they are grayish now. Does any one have a S.peerboomi to? or does someone have a picture from an adult S.Peerboomi ?
> 
> ...


i bet you got them at the fair in HOUTEN   
got some of those little beauty's myself


----------



## FryLock (Jun 22, 2004)

S.arndsti Mating pair cira 92  sorry about the bad pic (scaned)


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi !

Yep. I Got them from a french fellow at Houten,NL

Greets
Tom.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks a lot Martin. I have heard of the name before i bought the spiders but didn't know what they looked like. Nice Brown middle sized T's as far as I have seen. And indeed I Bought ( extually got if for free ) from a French hobbyist.

Greets
Tom.


----------



## phormingochilus (Jun 27, 2004)

And if you wonder how the male of S. arndsti looks like here he is ;-)

Søren



			
				FryLock said:
			
		

> S.arndsti Mating pair cira 92  sorry about the bad pic (scaned)


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 27, 2004)

I've got a S.peerboomi spiderling too , and I would really like to see more pic's of them .
Anyone ?  



(hihi , this morning she got her first meal)


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 27, 2004)

Sory , 

Martin i didn't saw your posting on time 
Wow it's a beautiful genus isn't it ?

Greets
Jamy


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 6, 2004)

*Selenocosmia*

Selenocosmia sp. Black


----------



## inked (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice.. love the Selenocosmia's


----------



## Robert Seliger (Dec 29, 2004)

0.0.1 _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ 







0.1.0 _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ 







1.0.0 _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ 







1.1.0 _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ 







Greetings.
Robert


----------



## HEEN67 (Dec 29, 2004)

Selenocosmia javanensis


----------



## Jakob (Dec 29, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> And if you wonder how the male of S. arndsti looks like here he is ;-)
> 
> Søren


Soren, 
I don't even want to know how crazy males of this genus must be...or are they calm?


----------



## FryLock (Dec 29, 2004)

Not as bad as the fem's Jake IME but thats only from two species in my case BTW that S.peerboomi male is very pretty.


----------



## Swiftrat (Dec 29, 2004)

*My little beasts...*

These are my S. Crassipes.


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 30, 2004)

Suffice to say that it took me more than an hour to run him tired enough to photograph him and still it's merely a blurry snapshot. Took him less than a few seconds to regain his pace, and yes - trying to manipulate him with forceps merely produced hissing slapping and the classic defence stance. But not as mean as the females. I have had one jumping right at me from a box down on the floor were it started running round in circles - on the two pairs of rear legs while slapping, hissing and hitting. Reminds me of my girlfriends temper ... LOL ;-)


Søren




			
				Jake H. said:
			
		

> Soren,
> I don't even want to know how crazy males of this genus must be...or are they calm?


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,



Left: _Selenocosmia himalayana _ (Nepal)
Right: _Selenocosmia effera_ (Halmahera)
Below: _Selenocosmia _ sp. (Malaysia)

Cheers,   Volker


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 30, 2004)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Right: _Selenocosmia effera_ (Halmahera)
> Below: _Selenocosmia _ sp. (Malaysia)


Hi Volker,
Very nice, I like _S.effera_ in particular  If I can ask, what are the autapomorphic character states of this species according to the original description (generic placement aside, obviously not the place for that discussion )?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 30, 2004)

_Selenocosmia sp.( Nth Qld)_ 













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Lochala (Dec 30, 2004)

I love the velvet black coloration.  :}  If only they were available in the U.S.


----------



## phormingochilus (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe a stupid question, but are these S. effera the same as the S. lanipes you handed over to me a few years ago, or are the two species cohabiting the same island?

And I take it then that the small selenocosmiine we collected in Malaysia are Selenocosmia then? ;-) Is it possible to give it a long shot from the hip on the identity? S. tahanensis or something else? I have an adult male by now btw if that could be of any help?

Very Best Regards
Søren




			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Right: _Selenocosmia effera_ (Halmahera)
> 
> Cheers,   Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 31, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Maybe a stupid question, but are these S. effera the same as the S. lanipes you handed over to me a few years ago, or are the two species cohabiting the same island?


Hi Sören,

yes, the shown female is the mother from the juveniles you've received from me. _Sel. lanipes _ was a first assumption which was well foundet on the structure of the male Genital in the original paper from Ausserer 1875. But in the meantime I know that this structure is typical for a lot of Selenocosmiinae which lives from New Guinea to Australia. Unfortunately nobody will be able to examine the Holotypematerial from _Sel lanipes_, because this Material was deposited here in Stuttgart and was destroyed during the second World war. After I had examined the Typematerial from _Selenocosmia effera _, which is deposited in MHNP, and compared it with my Material from Halmahera, I have no doubt that the examined Specimen are conspecific! Maybe _Sel. effera _ is a synonym of _Sel. lanipes_, but this can't be proven, because of the unavailable Typematerial from _Sel lanipes_!



> And I take it then that the small selenocosmiine we collected in Malaysia are Selenocosmia then? ;-) Is it possible to give it a long shot from the hip on the identity? S. tahanensis or something else? I have an adult male by now btw if that could be of any help?


One of the larger Specimen died very fast after I'd received the Material from you and I was surprised to find peg-Setae on Chelicerae pl and a large stridulation organ on coxa of Palp. I possess the drawings from the Typematerial from _Selenocosmia tahanensis_, so it would be a good Idea to send the male, after he died, to me.

With best Wishes,   Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Dec 31, 2004)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> Very nice, I like _S.effera_ in particular  If I can ask, what are the autapomorphic character states of this species according to the original description (generic placement aside, obviously not the place for that discussion )?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve,

why are you asking for the original description? Simon's original Paper has only a historical value, not a scientific one! I've examined the *Typeseries* from _Selenocosmia effera _ which is deposited in MHNP and compared it with the pictured specimen and I have no doubt that my female (and a lot of dead alcohol Material from the same expedition) belongs to that Species, because there are no important character differences between my Material and the Typeseries from _Selenocosmia effera_!
Where is your private Mail?  

Cheers,  Volker


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 31, 2004)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> why are you asking for the original description? Simon's original Paper has only a historical value, not a scientific one!


Hi Volker,
Yes, it does, but often the original paper will also show some character states which may still be autapomorphic. Besides it is always interesting to know why the species was described originally. These papers may indeed be historic and not much more, but they also serve as the first reference for all of us, a starting point if you will  Unfortunately I do not have access to such material as the original types and asking you for details from findings of your own (based upon examination of the types) would be innappropriate in a public forum such as here.

PM coming shortly 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi,
_Selenocosmia sp._ Nth Qld.







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jan 22, 2005)

Some pic´s from my adult _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ female protecting her eggsac !!!




















Not the best quality, but i hope you enjoy them.
Best regards.
Robert


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 24, 2005)

Allright - I will change the name labels then ;-)

The male looks like he's on his last days - I will send him along to you when he dies.

Regards
Søren




			
				VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi Sören,
> 
> yes, the shown female is the mother from the juveniles you've received from me. _Sel. lanipes _ was a first assumption which was well foundet on the structure of the male Genital in the original paper from Ausserer 1875. But in the meantime I know that this structure is typical for a lot of Selenocosmiinae which lives from New Guinea to Australia. Unfortunately nobody will be able to examine the Holotypematerial from _Sel lanipes_, because this Material was deposited here in Stuttgart and was destroyed during the second World war. After I had examined the Typematerial from _Selenocosmia effera _, which is deposited in MHNP, and compared it with my Material from Halmahera, I have no doubt that the examined Specimen are conspecific! Maybe _Sel. effera _ is a synonym of _Sel. lanipes_, but this can't be proven, because of the unavailable Typematerial from _Sel lanipes_!
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Seliger (Apr 5, 2005)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi_ still Larvae 2, about to moult in near future.

Best regards.
Robert


----------



## Aviculariinae (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,
Did you get many Nymph,s from the _Selenocosmia peerboomi_. Let me know if your going to sell a few of these as i would be interested,im in Ireland so not that far away ;-)


----------



## pandinus (Apr 7, 2005)

i have no idea how i got it, but i live smack dab in the middle of the US,  and i have an S. crassipes. must be near a molt, because since the day i got her, she has always been very drab.


----------



## Jakob (Apr 7, 2005)

This was sold to me as a _Chilobrachys_ species, but I don't know...


----------



## robustum (Apr 19, 2005)

Selenocosmia arndsti;


----------



## manville (Apr 19, 2005)

very nice looking tarantulas...


----------



## bengerno (Apr 20, 2005)

*Orphnaceus sp. needs pics*

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie here, but not in the hobby   
I have 2 slings of Orphnaceus sp., they will be similar to S. dichromata (I have seen a photo from their mom). I bought them as a Chilobrachys sp. (Cebu), but I think they are Orphnaceus sp.
Anyone has a pic for an adult female?

Sincerely
Imre


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 28, 2005)

See the Orphnaecus thread




			
				bengerno said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie here, but not in the hobby
> I have 2 slings of Orphnaceus sp., they will be similar to S. dichromata (I have seen a photo from their mom). I bought them as a Chilobrachys sp. (Cebu), but I think they are Orphnaceus sp.
> ...


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 28, 2005)

Two additions to this thread: Selenocosmia javanensis (collected in Java) and an unidentified Selenocosmia species (collected in Malaysia).

Enjoy
Søren


----------



## priZZ (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey *Søren*!

Nice new additions, I love _Selenocosmia spp._ but I'm not sure if I really have some species of that genus... Your _javanensis_ looks impressive! I'm searching long enough for them. :worship: 



			
				phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Two additions to this thread: Selenocosmia javanensis (collected in Java) and an unidentified Selenocosmia species (collected in Malaysia).


The unidentified species looks like, what I've become as _Selenocosmia sp. "Java"_.

Here is a picture of it, I think he/she is about 3. instar.







And this pic says a lot of her temperament...


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 28, 2005)

Could be a spiderling of S. javanensis. To my knowledge the most commonly imported spider from Java - If not the only one - is S. javanensis. There are other subspecies of S. javanensis and other species of Selenocosmia found in Java, but if they are indeed valid species I don't know. Most S. javanensis imported are collected in and around Bogor which is where we find the typical S. javanensis. The unidentified species has been found well out of the spread range of S. javanensis and is definetly another species.

Regards
Søren



			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Hey *Søren*!
> The unidentified species looks like, what I've become as _Selenocosmia sp. "Java"_.


----------



## priZZ (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi *Søren*!

Hmmm... if You're right, than this is indeed good news... that's because I have no longer search for _javanensis_!  But we will see! Are You able to ID a species from it's moult, if I'll send You some skins in the future?


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 29, 2005)

I can take a look, and if the exuvia is developed enough I can venture a qualified guess, based on a comparison of the specimens I have in my place ;-)

Søren



			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Hi *Søren*!
> 
> Hmmm... if You're right, than this is indeed good news... that's because I have no longer search for _javanensis_!  But we will see! Are You able to ID a species from it's moult, if I'll send You some skins in the future?


----------



## priZZ (Apr 29, 2005)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> I can take a look, and if the exuvia is developed enough I can venture a qualified guess, based on a comparison of the specimens I have in my place ;-)
> 
> Søren


Thanks, but this needs time. They are very small at the moment!


----------



## bengerno (May 1, 2005)

Hi priZZ,

So it seems to me that we possibly have some S. javanensis


----------



## bengerno (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Soren, I know the Orphnaceus thread is "mine"


----------



## Swiftrat (May 1, 2005)

This is my _Selenocosmia Crassipes_ "Lilith".


----------



## priZZ (May 1, 2005)

bengerno said:
			
		

> So it seems to me that we possibly have some S. javanensis


Yep, and that's good so!


----------



## insectoman (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello,

adult male _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ :







Best regards,
Benoît


----------



## Robert Seliger (Sep 8, 2005)

0.1.0 _Selenocosmia arndsti_  -  adult female







Regards.
Robert


----------



## Steve Nunn (Sep 8, 2005)

I would think the name of this thread, while currently appropriate I guess, will be better suited in future with a name like Selenocosmiinae appreciation thread, something like that. So far, I would think all of about 3 different species shown here will end up still in the _Selenocosmia_, the rest are off to other genera eventually, this is a definite.

Just a forewarning, this thread 'name' will become obsolete, with probably a mix of maybe up to 4 different genera in here, probably more!

Steve


----------



## Robert Seliger (Oct 10, 2005)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi_  -  female with eggsac !!!







Best regards.
Robert


----------



## Wadew (Oct 10, 2005)

looks like a vision from one of my dreams, Great job Robert!


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 19, 2005)

*My freshly moulted Selenocosmia Sp*











































Jase


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2005)

hmm VERY NICE!   whats the size at now?


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 19, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hmm VERY NICE!   whats the size at now?


Um thats a good question, I haven't had a chance to really measure as it still likes to hide from me but by now its would be classed as almost sub adult i would think and maybe around the 9 to 10cm leg span mark.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 19, 2005)

Indeed, nice spider thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 20, 2005)

Very impressive...Is she really aggressive ? i bet she is ? ! ? 
Anywho nice pics and nice ....really nice looking T :clap:


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 20, 2005)

I love the darker colored Ts it makes them look mean, most people tease me about having an orange T....i just tell them to stick their hand in there and then they will stop teasing me....haven't had any takers yet! ;P 


-Matty


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Nov 20, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> I love the darker colored Ts it makes them look mean, most people tease me about having an orange T....i just tell them to stick their hand in there and then they will stop teasing me....haven't had any takers yet! ;P
> 
> 
> -Matty


LOL yeah my girl can very very defensive is you annoy her


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice T you have there! Nice pics too!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice, great colour on the legs


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey 

Nice spider


----------



## zLOST (Jul 26, 2006)

*Selenocosmia peerboomi*

adult male...

here
and here
and here as well


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 7, 2006)

*just confused*

hello... sorry for my ignorance but, is Chilocosmia peerboomi and Selenocosmia peerboomi the same species?


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Aug 8, 2006)

rex_arachne said:
			
		

> hello... sorry for my ignorance but, is Chilocosmia peerboomi and Selenocosmia peerboomi the same species?


Hi,

yes, they are! Firstly described as "Chilocosmia peerboomi" the Species of the genus _Chilocosmia _were transfered to the Genus _Selenocosmia _by Dr. Raven. So, "Chilocosmia peerboomi" is in _Selenocosmia _now.

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks. that clears my confusion.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 8, 2006)

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> yes, they are!



What is it with these chicken eating avatars????  LMAO


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 8, 2006)

> the genus Chilocosmia were transfered to the Genus Selenocosmia by Dr. Raven. So, "Chilocosmia peerboomi" is in Selenocosmia now.


 Hi Volker,

do you assume they will belong there?


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 10, 2006)

"_Selenocosmia_" aff. _crassipes_ - Spiderling  - female ;P


----------



## brachy (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi

Can you say something about of this picture? What I see on picture. Labium i know but more. Charakteristic things of this species. 
Thanks:worship:


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

i think Steve or even Volker can say more about those spiders. I'm not so into asian/australian taxonomy.


----------



## zLOST (Aug 23, 2006)

*Selenocosmia peerboomi pt. 2*

lousy pic from mating
unfortunately the cage is from milky plastic, so it was impossible to take better shots


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 23, 2006)

brachy said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can you say something about of this picture? What I see on picture. Labium i know but more. Charakteristic things of this species.
> Thanks:worship:


Hello,
There are no characteristic things to point out in a young exuvia, in an adult, yes, a young specimen, no  At least not to species level, even genus level at this size is very difficult. At this young age the maxillary lyra still has the more plesiomorphic shape and is yet to stretch out into the full Phlogius lyra (not pictured here). Same with cuspules, shape of the sternum, etc.

However, the presence of a lot of cuspules on the labium and basal ventro maxillary area is a good character to help identify a possible theraphosid. 

As the spider ages, the diagnostic characters of the groups she is related to will develop and become more evident, such as I mentioned with the lyra above 

Hope this helps,
Steve

P.S. Timo!!!! Awesome shots, I can very much appreciate the clarity seen in these!! (you know I want your scope!!! )


----------



## brachy (Aug 23, 2006)

Dear Mr. Nunn!

Thank you for very interesting and excellent answere. I would like to read more and more answeres of thes type. Thanks!


----------



## nhojz (Aug 26, 2006)

*...*

guys, what specie is this?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi,
I'd guess it's local to you?? It looks like an _Orphnaecus sp._, although without looking closer at one I couldn't be certain of that, as there are no characters to look at in basic images of selenocosmiines. Most of them look a lot like that one  Send a moult or exuvium to myself, Volker, Soren, Borris, Ray Hale, there are a few of us brown spider lovers out there who could assist further 

Steve


----------



## phormingochilus (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you find it in the Philippines? If so which of the islands, and what locality? This could be very helpful in narrowing down the possible species. Also a dead specimen, or a molt sent to for instance me (pm me) could sort out the genus for a start.

Regards
Søren



			
				nhojz said:
			
		

> guys, what specie is this?


----------



## zLOST (Aug 27, 2006)

*Selenocosmia peerboomi*

adult female


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, i didnt know there were so many kinds of selenocosmias!!!! ?&?$%?$/ is s.dichromata pretty!!!! S.arndsti too!!!! Wow guys, go on with the thread . I just have my little s.crassipes sling and its one of my favorite of my collection . I find Selenocosmias are soooooo feminin and sexy!!!!

 phil.


----------



## zLOST (Aug 29, 2006)

*Selenocosmia arndsti*

yet juvie...

ps: steve, i'm still thinking of you, don't worry


----------



## tarsier (Aug 31, 2006)

my s. philippinus just molted (with and without flash)


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 31, 2006)

tarsier said:
			
		

> my s. philippinus just molted


Hi tarsier,
What is the largest size you have seen these at??

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tarsier (Sep 12, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi tarsier,
> What is the largest size you have seen these at??
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi, i've never seen a live specimen with a legspan greater than 3 inches.  However,   I have seen a preserved specimen of a subadult male approx. 4 to 5 inches in legspan (this was last November so im not really sure anymore).


----------



## David_F (Sep 29, 2006)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi_


----------



## Tescos (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi David 
Do you ever see light colour forms of _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ out there?

Please if you get an eggsac can you keep an eye out for any spiderlings that appear to be lighter in colour than the others. Oh and good luck with it. 

All the best
Chris


----------



## Alice (Oct 4, 2006)

oh wow  

no one i know keeps any of them - i need to get one... you don't happen to know if any are bred in europe?


----------



## David_F (Oct 5, 2006)

Tescos said:


> Hi David
> Do you ever see light colour forms of _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ out there?
> 
> Please if you get an eggsac can you keep an eye out for any spiderlings that appear to be lighter in colour than the others. Oh and good luck with it.
> ...


Hi Chris,

This is the first time I've seen S. peerboomi so I'm not sure about the light and dark color forms.  There seem to be a number of dealers here in the US with spiderlings of this species.  They might be able to tell you more about that.

If I'm able to get a sac from this female I'll definitely keep an eye on the spiderlings, note any differences and let you know if there are any.

Thanks.


----------



## EDED (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey David

nice picture

and you are right that is an interesting mating pose, ive never seen anything like that.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 6, 2006)

when i get my next T, i'm considering one of these. anyone know if there's any S. javanensis for sale in the US?


----------



## Tescos (Oct 6, 2006)

David_F said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> This is the first time I've seen S. peerboomi so I'm not sure about the light and dark color forms.  There seem to be a number of dealers here in the US with spiderlings of this species.  They might be able to tell you more about that.
> 
> ...



Hi David

Can you send me your email addy as I have something that may be of interest to you  .
Cheers
Chris


----------



## tarsier (Dec 28, 2006)

it molted.  definitely male.


----------



## brachy (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi

It has got very nice colouration. Hmm when he will dead can sell for me it?


----------



## bakeb01 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Crassipes Sling*

Hi,

i just had a S.Crassipes. Sling. approximately an inch in length.

as i live in the UK. i have to use artificial heating.

what temp and feeding patterns do you suggest?

Are there any specific needs that these spiders have that  other slings dont?

thanks


----------



## domesday (Feb 25, 2007)

i have 2 T's which i think is under this thread. im not really sure about their id. i think they are orphnaecus sp. but when i saw the pics of in this thread i think they are s. peerboomi. am i right? would appreciate any help in their id. tnx... 
Male






Female


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

if Met. IV in females is fully scopulated, then I would say that it is _Sel. peerboomi_, if not, then I think it is an _Orphnaecus _Species! 

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## zLOST (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,
you can check details of the scopulation of S. peerboomi here:
http://sklipkani.cz/polozka/906/Selenocosmia_peerboomi


----------



## domesday (Feb 26, 2007)

VolkervonWirth said:


> Hi,
> 
> if Met. IV in females is fully scopulated, then I would say that it is _Sel. peerboomi_, if not, then I think it is an _Orphnaecus _Species!
> 
> Cheers,    Volker


could you elaborate or describe in simple terms. im a newbie. tnx...
i think the male is a selenocosmia specie while the female is an orphnaecus.


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

no problem to explain the things, but can you tell me which term you don't understand?

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## domesday (Feb 26, 2007)

what do you mean by fully scopulated? the IV met is 4th metatarsal, ryt? tnx...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,
What Volker is trying to say (sorry to cut in on your dance mate ): 

Are the shiny leg pads (underneath the feet and shins *[scopula]*) on the second last section *[metatarsus]* of the very back leg *[leg IV]* "entire" on that section underneath, or do they only run up to maybe half the length of that leg section [metatarsus]???

Hope this helps 

Steve


----------



## domesday (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, tnx volker and steve. ill check my T l8r, ill also try to post pics of the 4th meta IV...


----------



## zLOST (Feb 26, 2007)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> What Volker is trying to say (sorry to cut in on your dance mate ):
> 
> Are the shiny leg pads (underneath the feet and shins *[scopula]*) on the second last section *[metatarsus]* of the very back leg *[leg IV]* "entire" on that section underneath, or do they only run up to maybe half the length of that leg section [metatursus]???
> ...


Hi,
like this one:


or this one:


Both are legs IV of premolt female S. peerboomi


----------



## domesday (Feb 26, 2007)

this is the best pic ive got of the IV metatarsus of my T. i think it has scopula which means it is under the genus selenocosmia. correct me if im wrong. tnx guys...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 26, 2007)

domesday said:


> i think it has scopula which means it is under the genus selenocosmia. correct me if im wrong. tnx guys...


Hi,
It has scopula, all T's do  It's a question of the morphology of the scopula (_eg:_ divided, or undivided........scopula entire ventrally, or only covering a portion of the ventral area of the metatarsus). Your image shows that the scopula cover about 3/4 of the met. IV, therefore, not entire.

Keeping this in mind, the scopula grow as a spider ages and are only fully developed once the spider is mature, going by the size of your spider, she is mature and if she was indeed _S.peerboomi_, those scopula would cover the entire area (as Ota's/Zlost images of _S.peerboomi_ showed).

Therefore, following what Volker told you, your female is an _Orphnaecus_ species of some sort. Albeit one I personally find very interesting, where did you buy the spider from???

Steve


----------



## domesday (Feb 27, 2007)

currently ive got 2 T's of this specie. one was just given to me by a friend (he said that it is still a sub-adult) and the other one was sold as s. arndsti (mature already since it already dropped an eggsac 3 weeks ago) which i think has the wrong ID since both are wildcaught here in the philippines. the first 2 pics of the metatarsus i posted earlier are from the said sub-adult. this new pic is from the adult one that dropped an eggsac. tnx for the help in trying to id this specie...


----------



## FryLock (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can find out which island and or province they were from that would be a big help to.


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (Mar 26, 2007)

Selenocosmia arndsti, sub-adult female :


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 26, 2007)

Seigneur Veinen said:


> Selenocosmia arndsti, sub-adult female :


That is a pretty T. Do they hide all the time like a haplopelma or are they semi-visible?


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (Mar 26, 2007)

they hide in a very deep burrow, just show themselves sometimes during nite, but they move very very faster than Haplos...

Regards

Glenn


----------



## Everetty (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey

same species






cheers


----------



## David_F (May 9, 2007)

A couple new pics of my _S. peerboomi_.  Grass is a bit high so I wasn't able to get anything really good.


----------



## Tropical T's (May 29, 2007)

*Selenocosmia vulpina*

vulpina was apparently reclassified as crassipes but I have seen both and spoken with Steve Nunn and believe they are different species.













Cheers
Brendan


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

Tropical T's said:


> vulpina was apparently reclassified as crassipes but I have seen both and spoken with Steve Nunn and believe they are different species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever it is, it's gorgeous! What's that redspot on it's carapace.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2007)

Hi,
Same as Brendan's species above, except in postmoult:







Steve


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

Wow even more gorgeous. Very nice Steve Nunn. Are these species available in the US or will they ever be?


----------



## Tropical T's (May 30, 2007)

Novak said:


> Whatever it is, it's gorgeous! What's that redspot on it's carapace.


It is just a scar, a large number of aussie specimens that I collect have war wounds on thier abdomen or are missing limbs. While out collecting the other day I actually stood on a very venomous brown snake that had it's head down a burrow. Maybe it was looking for a feed but I am curious not suicidal so left it to it.
Also the photos do not do them justice, they have an olive tinge to the dorsal surface while being jet black underneath.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 30, 2007)

Novak said:


> Are these species available in the US or will they ever be?


Hi,
No, unfortunately these ones are just too damn hard to find, in all the time I've known of these, very VERY few have turned up. They live in sympatry with _P.crassipes_, but only in tiny populations in isolated areas.

In a strange twist, there may end up some in the UK (only Nicola from the UK on these boards will have a future breeding pair, she's the only one who will possess this species and I have no intentions of exporting them in future). It's a long story as to how THAT happend! The specimens in question were sent out (by myself) as one of my breeding populations of _P.crassipes_ (technically and legally this is accurate, as this species is currently in synonymy with _P.crassipes_ anyway, not my intention, by lucky nonetheless). It was not until later, through some discussion with others more in the know than myself, that the strange population of "_P.crassipes_" are in fact a valid species, one already described many moons ago 

If Nicola is successful, than you may end up seeing them in the US!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> No, unfortunately these ones are just too damn hard to find, in all the time I've known of these, very VERY few have turned up. They live in sympatry with _P.crassipes_, but only in tiny populations in isolated areas.
> 
> In a strange twist, there may end up some in the UK (only Nicola from the UK on these boards will have a future breeding pair, she's the only one who will possess this species and I have no intentions of exporting them in future). It's a long story as to how THAT happend! The specimens in question were sent out (by myself) as one of my breeding populations of _P.crassipes_ (technically and legally this is accurate, as this species is currently in synonymy with _P.crassipes_ anyway, not my intention, by lucky nonetheless). It was not until later, through some discussion with others more in the know than myself, that the strange population of "_P.crassipes_" are in fact a valid species, one already described many moons ago
> ...


Oh bummer. For some reason I knew that they were gonna be a rare type species.   I hope Nicola gets these to successfuly mate, though they'll probably be quite expensive. I would love to own one of these one day. Anyways thanks for the info Steven.


----------



## Nick. (Jun 10, 2007)

S.peerboomi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FryLock (Jun 11, 2007)

Whoa that looks like a LCF peerboomi sling there rare as hens teeth them .


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

Dam I wish I had one!












instead of the couple of hundred Im stuck with!....Lucky I have some new bog plants eh. 

All the best
Chris


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

when will we get some in the US?


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

metallica said:


> when will we get some in the US?


As soon as some really nice American guy or girl emails me to buy some and the aranges the importort though those nice people at BTBE. 

Hope they order the normal ones as well though  



No please please please do order them lol.
All the best
Chris


----------



## FryLock (Jun 11, 2007)

Tescos said:


> Lucky I have some new bog plants eh.



Bog Plants is that due to someone sitting on a cactus??..


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

how much are they each?


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

how much is 1 inc shipping?


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

metallica said:


> how much are they each?


I reckon 2 euro each is quite good. Dont want to be too greedy.....unlike my bog plants!


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

is it better to get 2?


----------



## FryLock (Jun 11, 2007)

More's to the point what do these rare colour morph look like as adults Chris.

BTW: Chris is a 100% trustworth seller a pro :worship:.


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

yes because then I have less .


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

i'll take a guaganteed possible female please.


----------



## metallica (Jun 11, 2007)

if i e-mail you my petco costumer card number, can i get a discount?


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

FryLock said:


> More's to the point what do these rare colour morph look like as adults Chris.
> 
> BTW: Chris is a 100% trustworth seller a pro :worship:.


Ah for that Bill you would have to go to the members gallery on the bts site and look on page 4 of the pics by Chris Sainsbury  

think its here? need to be a member to view though.


----------



## Tescos (Jun 11, 2007)

metallica said:


> if i e-mail you my petco costumer card number, can i get a discount?


No but you will get an email back telling you how sad you are to have a petco costumer card number!


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Selenocosmia Peerboomi LCF , I have 4


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jul 10, 2007)

Selenocosmia peerboomi (dark) with eggsac !!!

Best regards.
Robert


----------



## kean (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=99715

I'm not really sure if The ones i posted on another thread are Selenocosmia.. but they do look like Selenocosmia.. or maybe an Orph.. Would love some input from the experts here.. thanks!!


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jan 28, 2008)

Selenocosmia peerboomi - Larvae 2







Best regards.
Robert


----------



## Johannes (Feb 6, 2008)

some arndstis


----------



## seanbond (Feb 8, 2008)

Johannes said:


> some arndstis


anyone still have these from that todd gearheart shipment yrs ago??


----------



## syndicate (Jun 19, 2008)

Selenocosmia javanensis
Female


----------



## syndicate (Sep 16, 2008)

Selenocosmia Peerboomi
spiderling


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 4, 2008)

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## syndicate (Nov 6, 2008)

Selenocosmia arndsti 
spiderling


----------



## badboi (Nov 7, 2008)

S. effera juv female


----------



## syndicate (Dec 13, 2008)

Selenocosmia peerboomi
small spider and lots of attitude!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 30, 2009)

Selenocosmia javanensis (Young Female)


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello Sindicate,

I really like your picture of S. javanesis. Just can not wait until somebody will have for sale dichromata and arndsti. I used to have couple of dichromata slings but both died.

Smok


----------



## syndicate (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!Haven't seen any dichromata for sale in a long time.There was an ardnsti eggsack in the USA last year tho but unfortunately not many slings were produced.
-Chris


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jan 30, 2009)

How are yours Cyr, borneo black doing. Any for sale yet?

Smok


----------



## Draiman (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place, but I couldn't find a Selenocosminae thread, so I thought this was the most appropriate thread to get a _*definite*_ ID for my spider. Wild-caught from Singapore, if that helps. Personally I think it's either _Coremiocnemis valida_ or _Phlogiellus inermis_. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## phormingochilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Gavin

We need to see a picture with the entire spider in focus. But if it is a small species from Singapore the likelyhood of it being Phlogiellus inermis is far greater than it being Coremiocnemis.

Regards
Søren




Gavin said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place, but I couldn't find a Selenocosminae thread, so I thought this was the most appropriate thread to get a _*definite*_ ID for my spider. Wild-caught from Singapore, if that helps. Personally I think it's either _Coremiocnemis valida_ or _Phlogiellus inermis_. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 5, 2009)

phormingochilus said:


> Hi Gavin
> 
> We need to see a picture with the entire spider in focus. But if it is a small species from Singapore the likelyhood of it being Phlogiellus inermis is far greater than it being Coremiocnemis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The spider is at least 2" in legspan. Is this pic good enough:


----------



## phormingochilus (Feb 5, 2009)

We need to see the legs. In particular the rear legs compared to the front legs. Your picture is too cropped and has too narrow a focus field. So a picture with the entire spider in focus from front toe-tip to back toe-tip will help a lot.

Regards
Søren


----------



## Draiman (Feb 5, 2009)

I was browsing through this thread and found this pic in one of the earlier pages:







The spider in this pic above looks *identical* to some spiders I have found here in Singapore, which seemed to be _P. inermis_.


----------



## phormingochilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Well - that picture you link to is my picture of a dwarf Selenocosmia I have collected near Genting in Malaysia ;-)

In my opinion Phlogiellus is nearer related to Coremiocnemis than to Selenocosmia. 

BUT - if this spider of yours resemble the spider in my picture, then you most likely have Phlogiellus. But to be certain and not guessing we need to see YOUR spider ;-)

Regards
Søren


----------



## Draiman (Feb 5, 2009)

phormingochilus said:


> Well - that picture you link to is my picture of a dwarf Selenocosmia I have collected near Genting in Malaysia ;-)
> 
> In my opinion Phlogiellus is nearer related to Coremiocnemis than to Selenocosmia.
> 
> ...


Is this pic good enough? And by the way did you receive my PM?







Similar?? - http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145094


----------



## Draiman (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahh forget it. I'll post a new, proper ID thread.


----------



## phormingochilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks to me like Phlogiellus rather than Coremiocnemis. But a definite ID is impossible for this subfamily just by looking at a picture.

Regards
Søren


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2009)

_Selenocosmia javanensis_


----------



## Philth (Apr 21, 2009)

_Selenocosmia arndsti_ ultimate male






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 21, 2009)

ohh awesome male!Lets hope we can see some more CB arndsti in the US soon!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 21, 2009)

Philth said:


> _Selenocosmia arndsti_ ultimate male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get in contact with reptist yet?
He's got my female.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 21, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> You get in contact with reptist yet?
> He's got my female.


just got that female, ill post a pix soon


----------



## rd_07 (Jun 20, 2009)

bengerno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie here, but not in the hobby
> I have 2 slings of Orphnaceus sp., they will be similar to S. dichromata (I have seen a photo from their mom). I bought them as a Chilobrachys sp. (Cebu), but I think they are Orphnaceus sp.
> ...



these specimen are from the brood of Orphnaceus sp. cebu
they love to eat but doesnt get agitated when handled
lucky i am having good girls


----------



## rd_07 (Jun 20, 2009)

just sharing


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 20, 2009)

:?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 29, 2009)

What a vicious, vicious girl she is.







Venom dripping:







_Selenocosmia javanensis_.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2009)

_Selenocosmia effera_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## meyken (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

S.dichromata female






S.dichromata fresh mature male






S.arndsti female






Cheers,Michael


----------



## seanbond (Jul 20, 2009)

nice meyken!!!!
you already breed them or in the process?


----------



## meyken (Jul 21, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice meyken!!!!
> you already breed them or in the process?


Not before,but i work on it...


----------



## Draiman (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Inkognito2k (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,

Selenocosmia dichromata female with eggsack 







female without eggsack 







All the Best,

Sven


----------



## meyken (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

Selenocosmia dichromate larva stage 2:







Cheers,
Michael


----------



## taliban27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Selenocosmia tahanensis, female:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 18, 2009)

_Selenocosmia samarae_, adult female, premolt:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 22, 2009)

_Selenocosmia samarae_:


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 22, 2009)

Draiman said:


> _Selenocosmia samarae_, adult female, premolt:


do you have a full body shot!?


----------



## Draiman (Sep 22, 2009)

Martin H. said:


> do you have a full body shot!?


Here you go.


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 22, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Here you go.


thanks! Where did you got it from and who IDed it as Selenocosmia samarae, if I may ask.


----------



## Draiman (Sep 22, 2009)

Martin H. said:


> thanks! Where did you got it from and who IDed it as Selenocosmia samarae, if I may ask.


She is a wild-caught adult female, found and captured in the Samar Caves in the Philippines.  

She will molt any day now - will you be able to ID her if I send you the exuvium?

If she's a new species, will it be named after me? :} :liar:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 23, 2009)

As I predicted, she molted this morning.

Here is a picture of her spermacethae:


----------



## HaploFool (Sep 23, 2009)

Whoa! Those are some gorgeous spiders. GREAT! Another genus for me to hunt for! LOL!!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 3, 2009)

Draiman said:


> As I predicted, she molted this morning.
> 
> Here is a picture of her spermacethae:


Hi Draiman,
Those are indeed identical to the spermathecae of _S.samarae_, and being from the Samar Caves, I would safely say that's what you have  Is she a large spider?? This species grows to quite a size for Philippine material.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2010)

_Selenocosmia arndsti  _


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

this Specimen doesn't look like _Sel. arndsti_ to me. For me, it looks like a _Thrigmopoeus_ Species. For _arndsti_ there are to much long body hairs and the Scopula on the Front legs is to much flashy. Also the coloration is not that much light as it is in the original _Sel. arndsti_.

@ Steve: You write:"_Those are indeed identical to the spermathecae of S.samarae..._". Have you examined the Spermathecae from the _Sel. samarae_ Type, which is deposited in the Brussels Museum? BTW, the Spermathecae looks like a typical Spermathecae from a philippines _Orphnaecus_ Species - so nothing special by which you can identify a Species!

@ Draiman: Can you post a picture of the Stridulating Organ from Coxa of Palp pl? That would be fine, because _Sel. samarae_ has a Structure of Stridulating Organ, by which you can differentiate it from the most other relatives!

Cheers,     Volker


----------



## Draiman (Jan 27, 2010)

VolkervonWirth said:


> @ Draiman: Can you post a picture of the Stridulating Organ from Coxa of Palp pl? That yould be fine, because Sel. samarae has a Structure of Stridulating Organ, by which you can differentiate it from the most other relatives!
> 
> Cheers,     Volker


I'll try to get a few pictures.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 27, 2010)

VolkervonWirth said:


> Hi,
> 
> this Specimen doesn't look like _Sel. arndsti_ to me. For me, it looks like a _Thrigmopoeus_ Species. For _arndsti_ there are to much long body hairs and the Scopula on the Front legs is to much flashy. Also the coloration is not that much light as it is in the original _Sel. arndsti_.


Hello Volker,
What _Thrigmopoeus _species looks this similiar to _Arndsti_???
This specimen photographed is still quite small with a leg span of roughly 1.5-2".
The light coloration can also be due to my horrible photographs hehe ;]
I received a group of these after loaning my male out to someone  here in the USA with an adult female.I cant imagine they are hybrids...Can you share any more info about this _Thrigmopoeus_ species you mention??
Thanks!
-Chris


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 28, 2010)

VolkervonWirth said:


> Hi,
> @ Steve: You write:"_Those are indeed identical to the spermathecae of S.samarae..._". Have you examined the Spermathecae from the _Sel. samarae_ Type, which is deposited in the Brussels Museum? BTW, the Spermathecae looks like a typical Spermathecae from a philippines _Orphnaecus_ Species - so nothing special by which you can identify a Species!



Volker,
I have examined conspecifics from Samar which are apparently identical to the type. So, you think the spermathecae of this animal are *not* those of _S.samarae_?? I ask because I know most (but certainly not all, look at the spermathecae of the _Orphnaecus_ type species as a clear example) are similar to the image, but I most certainly at no stage declared that the spermathecae were useful to identify species, what gave you that impression?

BTW, not in all circumstances is examination of a singular type needed to identify a species, only in some circumstances is this required. And quite often, the type is only a singular token representative of a species, true identification of a described species requires examination of possible conspecifics to determine stable traits IMO. Better a few than merely one, type or not.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 28, 2010)

VolkervonWirth said:


> That would be fine, because _Sel. samarae_ has a Structure of Stridulating Organ, by which you can differentiate it from the most other relatives!


Volker,
You ask for an image only of the stridulating organ, which is adequately  illustrated in the original description by Giltay very well, to identify the species. So, I wonder why you would ask me if I've seen the type, if you know yourself examination of the type is not needed to identify conspecific animals, only a copy of the original paper is in fact all that is needed?? I wonder because I knew this prior to your question, your point seems moot, if there is a point at all.

I think I could place a safe bet and assume you have exmained the type eh? Nice, well done.


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Hello Volker,
> What _Thrigmopoeus _species looks this similiar to _Arndsti_???
> This specimen photographed is still quite small with a leg span of roughly 1.5-2".
> The light coloration can also be due to my horrible photographs hehe ;]
> ...


Hi,

oh, I thought it would be a larger Specimen. But it's still curious, because it really looks like _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_ (see attached file below).

Cheers,      Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 7, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Volker,
> I have examined conspecifics from Samar which are apparently identical to the type. So, you think the spermathecae of this animal are *not* those of _S.samarae_?? I ask because I know most (but certainly not all, look at the spermathecae of the _Orphnaecus_ type species as a clear example) are similar to the image, but I most certainly at no stage declared that the spermathecae were useful to identify species, what gave you that impression?


Hey Steve,

I'm sorry, I've misunderstood you. Of course you hadn't said that you can identify a Species only by the shape of the Spermathecae. You only said "_Those are indeed identical to the spermathecae of S.samarae..._", so I thought you had an impression of the Spermathecae from the Type Specimen, which is the only Specimen by which you can identify this Species for sure. But you mentioned that you haven't examined the Type ...  



> BTW, not in all circumstances is examination of a singular type needed to identify a species, only in some circumstances is this required. And quite often, the type is only a singular token representative of a species, true identification of a described species requires examination of possible conspecifics to determine stable traits IMO. Better a few than merely one, type or not.


An example: If you receive a group of Theraphosid Specimen from an island which named Samar. How can you identify this group of Spiders as "Selenocosmia samarae" without examining the Holotype of this Species? Actually I have a collection of round about 30 Specimen of Theraphosidae from Samar Island in my private collection (they were collected there from a colleague with which I'm preparing a revision of the genus Orphnaecus. I will do the morphological work, he has done the DNA stuff). Within this collection, we also have Sel. samarae, but also a lot of further Specimen, which belongs to other Species than to Sel. samarae. But I was only able to give the Name "Sel. samarae" to the right Specimen from Samar after examining the Type. Yes, I was able to distinguish the different Groups only by examining the Material in my collection by the help of a lot of useful taxonomical characters, but I was only able to give the right name to the right group, after examining the Typematerial of Sel. samarae. I have examining 99% of the Typematerial from the Ornithoctoninae and ca. 60% of the Selenocosmiinae and I can say that it is absolute neccessary to examine the Types to identify examined Material to Species level! 



> ...not in all circumstances is examination of a singular type needed to identify a species


This argument is often used by Persons which do not have access to type Material but which have a lot of Material to examine. Here in Germany we also have a very old Person which used this Argument often in the past (you know about which Guy I'm talking about. ). I think I have declared why it is not possible to identify a Species for sure without examining the Type! So, to my opinion (based on the lots of Types I have examined up to now) it IS in all circumstances needed to examine a singular type to identify a Species!



> ...You ask for an image only of the stridulating organ, which is adequately illustrated in the original description by Giltay very well, to identify the species.


If you think that the illustration in Giltay's original description shows the real Stridulating Organ of the Type, okay, it's your opinion. But, please, accept that I follow my own exminations and pics which I've made from the Stridulating Organ of the Type!

Cheers,        Volker


----------



## John Kanker (Feb 7, 2010)

VolkervonWirth said:


> This argument is often used by Persons which do not have access to type Material but which have a lot of Material to examine. Here in Germany we also have a very old Person which used this Argument often in the past (you know about which Guy I'm talking about. ). I think I have declared why it is not possible to identify a Species for sure without examining the Type! So, to my opinion (based on the lots of Types I have examined up to now) it IS in all circumstances needed to examine a singular type to identify a Species!


This reminds me of G.aureostriata and P.maya which shows it still goes on and not just by an old guy in Germany. Too be honest I can't ever see it changeing either as more people get desperate to get their name on a paper!
Tarantula stardom rivals that of hollywood lol.

Thanks John


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Volker,
I think you simplify things a little. Not in all cases is examination of a type needed, it also critically depends on the geography, the original description, known congeners, prior knowledge, Pers.comm and all previous publications. Not in all cases are all factors needed, it greatly depends on value of evidence at hand. Sure, in many cases type exam or viewing is needed, I do not argue this, only that you simplify things by saying type exam and only type exam will solidify an identification in every circumstance. The "other person" we are talking about has several problems, lack of experience with types being one of them, I aboslutely agree with you. Even if he had experience with types, this may not help him out at all!

Type exam is not unequivocal, depending on additional types (jun.syn. in particular, but also lectotypes and some others), value of some descriptions (original types, neotypes and syntypes) and known conspecifics. Of critical importance is the increasing issue of singular types, due to pathology and teratology, the need to identify conspecifics is of utmost importance on many fronts. Ontogenetic phases are critical, part of teratological issues ie: a juvenile singular type may not show all traits of an adult species population. Geographical range and species vicariance are concerns that need to be understood if possible, to compare against a singular type, or indeed a group of types from a single location (or quite possibly, an adequate species description). As I said though, it depends again on the above factors I just mentioned. So it is a good tool no doubt, not as finite as you say. The above are just a portion of the problems with types as a be all and end all "solution".

Further, it can depend on what is being discussed where, as an example I can safely say within a hobby forum an image of P.metallica is indeed that species, because I've seen conspecifics in numerous images, I know what is within the hobby, I know no other conspecifics 'look' the same, so I can make a safe sssumption. I need not have examined the type to know this. An owner of a B.smithi on this forum knows it's a B.smithi, they need not have seen a type to know this. Personal communication suffices well and truly.

If I were publishing an article, I may want stronger evidence than that (unlike our friend) and may indeed look to a type, but not in all cases would this be the route (an example may be a species within an area where no congeners are found, or known to exist, in combination with supporting evidence). It also very much depends on the venue as to a prerequisite for species identification.

I hope you understand what I mean.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Martin H. (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Steve,



Steve Nunn said:


> ... An owner of a B.smithi on this forum knows it's a B.smithi, they need not have seen a type to know this. Personal communication suffices well and truly.


thanks for that example, I just wanted to ask for it! =;-)

What makes the people and also you so sure, that, what we lable "B. smithi" in the hobby is indeed that what was described by F. O. P.-Cambridge in 1897 as B. smithi? Only because it is labelled B. smithi in the hobby since a long time?

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 14, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi Volker,
> ...Further, it can depend on what is being discussed where, as an example I can safely say within a hobby forum an image of P.metallica is indeed that species, because I've seen conspecifics in numerous images, I know what is within the hobby, I know no other conspecifics 'look' the same, so I can make a safe sssumption. I need not have examined the type to know this. An owner of a B.smithi on this forum knows it's a B.smithi, they need not have seen a type to know this. Personal communication suffices well and truly.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

a short annotation which follows the argumentation from Martin. You told that you have "_... seen conspecifics in numerous images (of P. metallica),..._". But, how could you know that the "numerous images" indeed shows P. metallica? I can answer this rhetorical question myself: You have a clear "picture" of P. metallica in your mind, because one day in the past there was a Person (I think it was Andrew Smith) able to identify Material, which was collected in India, as belonging to Poecilotheria metallica, after the examination of- and the comparisson with the P. metallica Holotype. Thereafter, the offspring of this Material, identified as P. metallica, were sold worldwide under the Name P. metallica. So, that's the reason why you have a clear "picture" of what is P. metallica about. But in the beginning, there was the identification of the Material by comparing it with the Holotype! That should be always the beginning of an identification process, and so I'm STILL of the opinion: the examination and comparison of the Types is the only way for a correct identification!



> I know no other conspecifics 'look' the same ...


Don't understand, because conspecifics of P. metallica belongs to P. metallica by definition and so they are obviously identical within their main characters.

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 15, 2010)

I meant congeners my apologies.

Lets just say I find a spider that allies with Raven's description of C.tropix, within the same locales that species is noted in. Are you meaning to say that only by type examination I can truly ID that species, and that the description cannot not suffice?? Tom Prentices A.paloma?? Interesting to me.

You missunderstand me, I know that type exam is often criticial in identification, but by no means is it a be all and end all.

And thanks for the replies about B.smithi and P.metallica, I did say Pers.comm is enough in some cases, and of more importance, it depends on the venue (which is of course what I was refering to in that context). I know at some stage somebody most likely saw the type and did the ID, but in many cases this is not the case, certainly not always.

My point is simply an argument that type exam is not always required, often it may be, but NEVER always without question. That is just incorrect in my opinion. If it was every bit as critical as you say, don't you think the ICZN would have by now stamped all over their silly rules for type deposit (hence stopping the deposit of exuviae etc..)??

Steve


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I see your arguments and I agree. Indeed it is not neccessary in every (identification)case to examine a Holotype. Especially in the newly described Species, it should be enough to use the original description, because today the descibers use many drawings and pictures to illustrate the keycharacters of the described Species. For example, I was recently able to identificate a _Selenocosmia jiafu_ from Laos (deposited in SMF) only by using the very good original descrption of that Species made by Prof. Zhu in 2008. BUT, in the case we are discussing here, i.e. in the identification of _Selenocosmia samarae_, I can tell that it is neccessary to examine the Type to get a safe result!

Cheers,      Volker


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> I meant congeners my apologies.
> 
> Lets just say I find a spider that allies with Raven's description of C.tropix, ...


BTW, if Robert would have examined the Types from _Coremiocnemis_, he would have recognized that his _Coremiocnemis tropix_ has nothing to do with _Coremiocnemis_. When he visited me before some Years ago, I've showed him my examination results and pictures fom the Holotypes of all the Coremiocnemis Species and he agreed to my opinion, that C. tropix is obviously not nearer related to the other _Coremiocnemis_ Species. So, it's another good example, why it is neccessary in most cases to examine the available Types. 

Cheers,       Volker


----------



## syndicate (Feb 15, 2010)

I also remember reading somewhere that C.tropix was not a _Coremiocnemis_...Off topic here but any idea what genus it belongs in?
-Chris


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (Feb 16, 2010)

syndicate said:


> ...but any idea what genus it belongs in?
> -Chris


Yes! But because of several reason I will not discuss this here!

Cheers,    Volker


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Volker,
Yes, I understand what you're saying and I do agree with you. There are many traits in C.tropix that vary compared to the W.Malaysian Coremiocnemis. As you would know, Raven is currently working on the correction. Interesting you mention S.jiafu, because there is another species with dubious placement. Regardless, conspecifics can be (as you said) identified from the description.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi Volker,
> Yes, I understand what you're saying and I do agree with you. There are many traits in C.tropix that vary compared to the W.Malaysian Coremiocnemis. As you would know, Raven is currently working on the correction. Interesting you mention S.jiafu, because there is another species with dubious placement. Regardless, conspecifics can be (as you said) identified from the description.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Steve what should we label the _tropix_ in the hobby now as we know they don't belong to Coremiocnemis?
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2010)

One of my favorite spiders in this genus!

_Selenocosmia arndsti   _
Female


----------



## MaDhAcK (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi 

0.1 Selenocosmia arndsti






Greetz 
Dustin


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 10, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Steve what should we label the _tropix_ in the hobby now as we know they don't belong to Coremiocnemis?
> -Chris


Hi Chris,
Their current status is still _Coremiocnemis tropix_, however the placement is recognised as dubious and will be changed in the not-too-distant future 

You could call them "Selenocosmiinae sp. _tropix_", which is appropriate.

Chers,
Steve


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 10, 2010)

MaDhAcK said:


> Hi
> 
> 0.1 Selenocosmia arndsti
> 
> ...


I will only say so : Wow! :drool:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 10, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> You could call them "Selenocosmiinae sp. _tropix_", which is appropriate.


Hi Steve,
Thanks for the reply!I was thinking this would be the best temporary name for now.
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Jun 27, 2010)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi _
Sub-Adult Female


----------



## Philth (Jul 14, 2010)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi _ ultimate male







Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice one Tom!!Hope you have a female lined up for him!
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Jul 14, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Nice one Tom!!Hope you have a female lined up for him!
> -Chris


Oh man..., actually I was hoping you had one for him haha.  He's my only one :wall:

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2010)

Whats his legspan?My female is still pretty small but I believe she is due for a molt very soon!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2010)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi _
(Post molt female)







_Selenocosmia effera_
(Sub-adult male)







Anyone here in the USA have any females of this above species???I have the best luck and now have 5 males haha!
-Chris


----------



## seanbond (Aug 4, 2010)

is that the gurl i sent you while back?


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 4, 2010)

*Adult Selenocosmia dichromata female*











Freshly molted and looking for love if any of you have a mature male.
Diane


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome looking sp. Diane. Hope you find a male for her.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 4, 2010)

very  vuuuuury nice.....


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2010)

_Selenocosmiinae sp_."Ebony"
Spiderling







Very happy about these!Absolutely gorgeous species as adults! 
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Sep 3, 2010)

_Selenocosmia arndsti_
(Juvie female)


----------



## recluse (Sep 4, 2010)

K..........I am done with new world


----------



## seanbond (Sep 4, 2010)

syndicate said:


> _Selenocosmiinae sp_."Ebony"
> Spiderling
> 
> 
> ...


wat do adults look like?


----------



## Scourge (Sep 5, 2010)

A bit like this:

female






male






and as a bonus:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 5, 2010)

Weren't these identified as simply a darker, blacker form of _Selenocosmia javanensis_?


----------



## syndicate (Sep 5, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Weren't these identified as simply a darker, blacker form of _Selenocosmia javanensis_?


Where did you hear this?
-Chris


----------



## Draiman (Sep 5, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Where did you hear this?
> -Chris


I think I came across someone saying it on the T-store forum, but I can't remember whom exactly.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Oct 22, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Weren't these identified as simply a darker, blacker form of _Selenocosmia javanensis_?


No 

Steve


----------



## Light08 (Nov 14, 2010)

*S. samarae*

My s. samare wild caught from samar






This is a bit different from my previous owned s. samarae but came from Samar also.. I dont know if it is an Orph species


----------



## syndicate (Dec 15, 2010)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi _
 eggsack


----------



## Philth (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice one Chris, I saw this over on FB, the other day when I was still on vacation, I meant to comment, but my internet connection blew down there. Cheers, good luck with that one.

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks man!Hoping it go's good!
-Chris


----------



## seanbond (Dec 16, 2010)

is that the female i sent you way back? congrats!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 16, 2010)

seanbond said:


> is that the female i sent you way back? congrats!


Thanks Sean!I don't think I got this from you?
-Chris


----------



## creepa (Jan 23, 2011)

*Selenocosmia sp. "papua"*

0.1







1.0


----------



## syndicate (Jan 29, 2011)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi  _


----------



## Philth (Jan 30, 2011)

:worship:
Later, Tom


----------



## seanbond (Feb 6, 2011)

another one!!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2011)

_Selenocosmia arndsti _
Adult Female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!  This is a sp. I might have to acquire.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah these are awesome spiders!That photo above does this girl no justice either hehe!Hope to breed her this year! 
-Chris


----------



## VinceG (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn, this Arndsti is simply beautiful! Too bad they are extremely rare here in Canada


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait until mine looks like Chris's


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2011)

yea i have to rehouse my female, looking good chris!!


----------



## creepa (Feb 26, 2011)

*same spider different skin*






0.1 Selenocosmia sp. "papua"


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi creepa,
The spiders recently sold as coming out of Western New Guinea and the Aru Island chain, did not come from that region, but from West Java. We suspect it is due to the laws concerning the exporter (who cannot collect from Java and sell, particularly since he's been recently caught smuggling reptiles).

The exporter has found some sort of round-about way to get around being caught, it's a political thing, but his collection information he gives out on any West Papuan/Aruan material is false.

BUT, that is not to say the species in your images is _S.javanensis_, there are MANY _Selenocosmia_ spp. from that island in particular (but it is, however, very closely related).

As for _S.arndsti_ and _S.dichromata_, they are indeed from Irian Jaya and are legit Papuan material.

Steve


----------



## creepa (Feb 28, 2011)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi creepa,
> The spiders recently sold as coming out of Western New Guinea and the Aru Island chain, did not come from that region, but from West Java. We suspect it is due to the laws concerning the exporter (who cannot collect from Java and sell, particularly since he's been recently caught smuggling reptiles).
> 
> The exporter has found some sort of round-about way to get around being caught, it's a political thing, but his collection information he gives out on any West Papuan/Aruan material is false.
> ...


Thanks for the info Steve although it only makes it more confusing to determan this spider.
I'm going to a determination course under the supervision of Volker von Wirth next weekend and i'm going to bring an exuviae of this spider whith me for examination by mister von Wirth.
I hope he can tell me more about this species because i'm only in the hobby for a year now. 
So as what shoud i label this spider now?, maybe only Selenocosmia sp or should i label it as its labeled now?
Is there any chance of sending an exuviae to you or is that no option because of the Australian quarantine laws?

Cheers, Jesse.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Jesse,
We already have specimens from this species, so there is no need to send an exuvium. Please feel free to pass the information from these emails onto Volker, I am certain he will explain the close relationship between your specimens and of other Javan tarantulas. It is quite safe to label this species as a _Selenocosmia_ species. It's an undescribed species, it also bears no common name.

Please let him know about the location information I provided in the previous email if you can, thanks 

Steve


----------



## syndicate (Mar 5, 2011)

Selenocosmia peerboomi
(Female)


----------



## johnloz (Mar 15, 2011)

i have successfully breed a samar cave tarantula...i already have the bunch of sling. are they closely related to orpneacus family?


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 21, 2011)

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## kean (Mar 29, 2011)

recently acquired.. 





they are chunky..


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 30, 2011)

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 4, 2011)

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## syndicate (Apr 5, 2011)

Selenocosmia effera


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 14, 2011)

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 5, 2011)

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## syndicate (Jun 5, 2011)

Newly molted _Selenocosmia effera_ adult female













This is a really cool species.Hope to breed them very soon :]
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful chris, best of luck if you do breed her!


Anyone working with dichromata in the US?  They seem to be exceptionally scarce here....


----------



## syndicate (Jun 5, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Beautiful chris, best of luck if you do breed her!
> 
> 
> Anyone working with dichromata in the US?  They seem to be exceptionally scarce here....


Oh she will be getting plenty of action haha!I have 5 males lined up for her ;]
There are a few people with S.dichromata in the USA.I unfortunetly do not have any but I hope someone will breed them and share some with me!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2011)

Selenocosmia effera
(Mating)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Sep 11, 2011)

_Selenocosmiinae sp._"Black" (West Malaysia)
Adult Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scourge (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Where did you find her?


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

beautiful!!! we dont have this kind of Selenocosmiinae available yet in our place.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 16, 2011)

I got my breeding group of these from a reptile exporter who brought in some spiders from Malaysia.These have been in the hobby for a while now under the name Coremiocnemis sp."Black" .I do not know of anyone breeding them successfully yet. but trying to work on that over here!!
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 25, 2011)

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## syndicate (Nov 20, 2011)

_Selenocosmia effera _

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## creepa (Nov 20, 2011)

:clap: Nice one!


----------



## creepa (Apr 9, 2012)

Selenocosmia arndsti sling


----------



## advan (Oct 17, 2012)

0.1 _Selenocosmia arndsti_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## syndicate (Mar 3, 2013)

_Selenocosmia arndsti_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philth (Jan 10, 2015)

_Selenocosmia peerboomi _ultimate male.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth (Jun 16, 2015)

_Selenocosmia effera_ mature male, from syndicate's sac posted up there^^^


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## creepa (Aug 12, 2016)

S. crassipes female...


----------



## creepa (Nov 12, 2016)

Selenocosmia crassipes mature male...


----------



## creepa (Mar 18, 2017)

S. crassipes ready to drop...


----------



## creepa (Mar 20, 2017)

Big sac!!

Reactions: Award 1


----------

